# Beautiful buildings replaced with ugly ones



## Botswana (Aug 29, 2009)

Example:

*Konigsberg Castle*










Replaced with










Source: whereislarry.com/thecopydude.com

hno:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

well, it looks sort of futuristic at least!


----------



## DogCow (Oct 26, 2010)

*Lego*

Just too many extra pieces in the Lego set. Have to use them all.


----------



## Ønland (Nov 5, 2009)

very sad,I heard that they wanted to rebuild it or something,are they planning to do that or it's only a fantasy..?


----------



## Ønland (Nov 5, 2009)

actually eastern Prussia(Konigsberg) was fully destroyed and you could post the whole city photos ,so meny grate buildings are lost.


----------



## Ønland (Nov 5, 2009)

actually eastern Prussia(Konigsberg) was fully destroyed and you could post the whole city photos ,so meny great buildings are lost.


----------

